# Few quickie Dressage Q's



## CentrestageSHS (10 July 2007)

Hi just a few bits and bobs I would like to know without trailing through a confusing rule book!!
Firstly my friend has grown a little larger over the last few years and has stopped competing at a high level. She has a pikeur dressage tailcoat and a matching Christy top hat. I tried them on and they fit absolutely perfect and she is practically giving them to me for nothing. I just can't say no to a bargain!!! Now at what level do you start wearing tailcoats?? And when can you wear a tophat, you can wear them at finals can't you even in lower levels??? 
Gloves: I always thought you should wear white/cream or light coloured gloves for BD, I have seen a few people with brown and black goves on, is this allowed???
Also is there any ruling on what colour saddlecloths should be worn, I always wear white but I noticed some people wear caramel and even black?
Ooh I know, why do I see a lot of experienced riders riding with what I call a grab strap on the front of their saddle? I have seen quite well known people with these even on older horses, not just youngsters????
I had a few more but I can't remember them now?!!! Damn!!


----------



## Halfstep (10 July 2007)

You don't wear top hat and tails until Prix St George. 

Some people wear a top hat and short coat, but mainly professionals who also compete at high levels.  

Gloves and saddlecloths have to be "conservative colours", not necessarily white. 

Grab strap is permitted and lots of people use them (me included!)


----------



## CentrestageSHS (10 July 2007)

Thankies, It's going to be a while before I am at PSG but for £20 for a barely used expensive tailcoat, I just had to buy it!!! It looks really cool on! LOL
What do you use the grab strap for, is it for when they mess around or to help with sitting trot??


----------



## Tempi (10 July 2007)

You can wear a top hat at advanced medium upwards, and top hat and tails at PSG.

You can wear any colour gloves you want, aslong as they are subtle colours.  I wear white as i think they look the nicest, but its just personal preference.

You can use a balancing strap at any level - dont see the point myself unless you have a frisky young horse (perhaps i should have one with Archie!!)


----------



## carthorse (10 July 2007)

start eventing I remember my daughter wearing mine [I rode at p.st.g years ago]at Hartbury 1*


----------



## CentrestageSHS (10 July 2007)

Yeh this is what confused me, for the Prize giving of the Elementary and medium classes there was quite a few people with normal jackets and top hats on??? Mostly men?


----------



## CentrestageSHS (10 July 2007)

*** This was the prize giving at Winter Dressage Champs I meant to put***


----------



## Bananaman (10 July 2007)

You're too young to need a balance strap P_G!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




   It's only for wrinklies like me! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Seriously, I swear by them.........both for extra stability on a sharp horse and also for helping riders sit to the trot.

Top hat and tails is allowed from Advanced level upwards.

There has been a bit of a fashion for wearing the top hat with short jacket at Regionals and Nationals, more by the professionals but that is waning now.
(There is one guy round here who I'd class as a 2nd tier professional if you know what I mean, that will wear his top hat and short jacket combo at ordinary shows at Novice level. 
	
	
		
		
	


	








  Bit of a prat! 
	
	
		
		
	


	








)


----------



## Tempi (10 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
You're too young to need a balance strap P_G!!!

[/ QUOTE ]

perhaps superglue is more what i need then


----------



## Bananaman (10 July 2007)

Nah............you've got them long legs!


----------



## Tempi (10 July 2007)

im sure thats the only reason i stay on sometimes - i think if i was a shortarse there would be no way of me hanging on, apart from around his neck


----------



## Madam_max (10 July 2007)

Oi!!!!!! What's wrong with short people


----------



## Tempi (10 July 2007)

nothing


----------



## Alibear (10 July 2007)

being a short arse and not young although I will not say I am old either. 

I WANNA BALANCE STRAP .... said in best toddler tantrum voice.

But where can I get one of those nice ones with little clips on either ends so i can whip it off to avoid embarrasment


----------



## Tempi (10 July 2007)

derby house sell them


----------



## Alibear (10 July 2007)

Can't find them tried searching under blalance strap and grab strap.

Inch's do them but only with billets on the ends. 

Ah well I shall keep searching and in the meantime an old flash strap does the job.


----------



## mat (10 July 2007)

Whos the guy in the top hat Bananaman!?!? Do tell! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 (PM me!)

Top hats are fashionable in young horse classes too!

I am looking forward to wearing my tails when I get back into competing! My top hat is a lil big for me though!


----------



## kick_On (10 July 2007)

here nothing wrong wth short ar$es we just get smaller horses 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 and pissssssssssss you defo don't need balence strap i saw you apply the superglue in the car park


----------



## JLav (10 July 2007)

Lots of people wear top hats at the lower levels. I think if a top hat suits you it looks very smart but if it doesn't then it looks silly. They don't suit me at all so I only wear it with my tails.

On the continent almost everybody wears them at all levels.


----------



## Taboo1968 (10 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]

Seriously, I swear by them.........both for extra stability on a sharp horse and also for helping riders sit to the trot. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks Bananaman, I think i've just found the answer to my sitting trot problem!!!!


----------



## Partoow (10 July 2007)

'short' or continental top hats are allowed from Novice level, as on the continent, it has always been legal to wear bowlers but the short topper has taken over.
Tails may be worn for Advanced and above.
I think the top hats look lovely and elegant and i have worn one when doing the nationals at lower levels and young horse finals.
The strap between the 'd'-rings can be worn and at any level.neck straps can only be worn  at prelim.


----------



## LottieandMaisy (11 July 2007)

I find that balancing straps make me tense up and make my sitting trot worse! Just a personal opinion lol. Also on this post, there have been three things about what level you can wear tops and tails. One said PSG, one said advanced and one said ad med - its ad med just to avoid confusion!


----------



## Bananaman (12 July 2007)

*cough*  Go and watch any Advanced Medium test..........no top hat and tails there.
It is definately Advanced level upwards.

BD Rule 41.
41. DRESS
Advanced Tests - Uniform or tail coat with top hat or black/navy blue
coat, correctly tied white/cream stock with hunting cap, bowler or
crash cap. Preliminary to Advanced Medium Tests - Uniform or
conservative coloured/ tweed coat with correctly tied stock, white
American Collar or shirt and tie, hunting cap, bowler hat, crash cap, or
dressage topper.
N.B. At the discretion of the Organiser, competitors may be permitted
to ride without coats in excessively hot weather, but a suitable shirt
that fastens at the neck (not bright or multicoloured) with a tie,
American collar or correctly fastened stock must be worn.
Plain dark coloured waterproof coats may be worn in wet weather.
Body protectors may be worn.


----------

